# im new to piranhas, help me ID mine.



## seamonkey (Nov 9, 2003)

Hello everyone, my name is rob and this is my 1st post. i have just bought some piranha, i would like an ID on them if you could, appologies for the poor quality pics, my cam is crap. i would love to become an active member on this iste, everyone seems cool. i have loads of questions on my piranhas and piranhas in general. but firstly, here are my fish:


----------



## seamonkey (Nov 9, 2003)

pic 1


----------



## seamonkey (Nov 9, 2003)

pic 2


----------



## seamonkey (Nov 9, 2003)

pic 3


----------



## seamonkey (Nov 9, 2003)

ok these are little fellas, about 6-10 cm long. here are my q's:

how often should i feed them? (i have 5).

i would like to feed them goldfish, i have seen them eat 3 already, but they have had two in the tank for a couple of days now and wont touch them. yet when i dropped in a cube of frozen redworms, they chomped the lot.

so how many goldfish should i put in and how often?

what else should i look out for? i would appreciate any tips or advice.

thanks


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

looks like red bellies.

Oburi


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Nattereri(reds)


----------



## seamonkey (Nov 9, 2003)

but they really have red bellies, well not like some of the others ive seen on this site. so "Nattereri" is the probable species name here is it? oh yeah, can anyone still help with my questions? thanks.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

WELCOME seamonkey
nice avatar

if yur reds r eating its all good from there
feeding is up to u at that size it relly wont matter= 1 time a day (bigger portion) or
2 times a day smaller portions 
i do once

food include shrimp, beef heart, squid .....
quarantine yur feeders cuz those bitches carry a load of disease 
if they like the red worms then feed them that 
nething else dont hesitate to ask cuz the peeps here r all so cool and just post wutever Q u hav and pls dont be affraid to ask


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Pygocentrus nattereri, the common red bellied piranha. Here is a bit of info for you.

red bellies


----------



## seamonkey (Nov 9, 2003)

wooohoo! thanks loads! and loads and loads!


----------

